# Is it possible? (BFP at 5dpo?)



## Bendemolena (Mar 22, 2010)

I have 2 possible ovulation dates, 10 days apart, and both are confusing me. Are any of these scenarios possible?

Is it possible to:


get a (very faint) positive pregnancy test only 4 days after the 7 day stretch of EWCM dried up, so presumably 4-5dpo?
have 7 days of EWCM that is pregnancy related, rather than pre-ovulatory? (starting approximately 5 days after possible ovulation based on 1 day of EWCM)
not get a faint positive test (with Clear Blue or EPT, I can't remember) until 15dpo? (with DS, I had a faint positive at 9dpo)
ovulate but continue to have EWCM for several days after ovulation? (I've read that doesn't happen b/c of hormonal shift?)


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I think all/any of those are possible!

number three is very easy to believe. number two, I believe you could have the EWCM during that time but I don't think PG would cause it at 5dpo. I tend to get a little EWCM during TWW sometimes and especially right at the end of it, so you could have that happen before PG symptoms start and then also turn out to be PG.

number one and number four are the same question IMO because I think the scenario in number one would only be caused by inaccurate O day and O was more likely to have been earlier.

(I do not believe you had symptoms or a BFP at 5dpo--not impossible but extremely unlikely because implantation is generally after 7 dpo and symptoms/BFP usually take a couple of more days more to show at earliest--but I can believe symptoms and BFP when you think it is 5dpo but you really O'd earlier.)


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I would count your last day of EWCM in the latest run as peak day. Statistically, you can ovulate 3 days before or after peak day. You probably wouldn't get a positive pregnancy test until implantation at 7-10 days, but if you ovulated at P-3, then you got a positive pregnancy test on day 8, which isn't that unbelievable. Implantation may have happened more quickly than average as well. I think it is much less likely that you had a run of mucus after ovulation. Congratulations on the pregnancy!


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I think all of those are possible! I've read that the average timerame for implantation is 6-10 dpo, but it can happen as early as 2 dpo or as late as 12 dpo, so a faint positive on 5 dpo isn't totally impossible, especially if you're just basing O on your last day of EWCM.


----------

